# Medicated feed?



## Okie_Goats (Jun 27, 2015)

I was just wondering what everyone thinks about giving their goats medicated goat feed to prevent coccidia? I have two 10 week old bucklings who were diagnosed with Coccidia and have been treated with Albon. Today will be their last dosage. I was wondering what everyone's luck is with using a medicated feed? Should I not feed it to my two boys and just stick to other means of preventing or give it a shot once they have been off of Albon for a few days?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## louandotis (Aug 12, 2013)

I've used it in the past, the breeder I got 2 goats from a couple years ago recommended it. The goats were sick and didn't respond at all to antibiotics. Not sure if thy had an immunity or not from the feed, but I haven't used it with my new guys and they're just fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are to use it, you must give proper amount to each goat for it to attempt to work.
Sometimes it does work and other times or certqain goats that are stressed, it may not.

I use a preventive method as well with corid and give medicated feed to my kids as they grow.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I feed it, but I also keep watching them for coccidia while they are young...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a issue with cocci, have for a few years now. Last year I fed just the grain and still had a few that came down with cocci. Got to thinking and my kids really don't eat their grain till a month and a half or so, they will nibble it but not get down and dirty sucking it up. So with my fall kids I did the prevention till they were really figuring the train out and I was very pleased. I should also mention I have a creep feeder so they have the medicated grain available 24/7. Also different medicated grain has a different amount of the medicated part in it. At first I was feeding noble goat, found another feed at the feed store and compared tags and the new stuff is much more medicated. Even then I still played it safe by doing the prevention as well


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I feed it to my kids, it also contains AC for the males. For the meat goat grower I use, they each have to consume 1 pound of feed per each 100 pounds of body weight. Until they are at that level, they get the Baycox prevention dose every 21 days.


----------

